# Can you recommend me a bird?



## Siman (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi sorry if this thread has been done to death but i am interested in keeping a bird as they are facinating creatures! 

If possible i would like them to have the following attributes:

Not overly expensive (If possible £1-200 for full set up)
Not overly noisy (Mainly at night)
Tameable (And preferably tame enough to be taken out etc upon arrival? Not sure whether thats possible)

I wanted some ideas on birds that people would recommend before researching into that bird as i would like to gain other peoples opinions - thanks.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Cockatiels make great pets, a male bird will warble a song, where as a female will screech abit, they are fairly easy to hand tame. Males can talk. They come in a variety of patterns.


----------



## yukidoo (Jun 4, 2008)

Siman said:


> Hi sorry if this thread has been done to death but i am interested in keeping a bird as they are facinating creatures!
> 
> If possible i would like them to have the following attributes:
> 
> ...


hi i breed cockatiels, great birds, if you get a young 1 you can tame them and some will talk, i have hours of fun with mine.great bird for first time.


----------



## yukidoo (Jun 4, 2008)

yukidoo said:


> hi i breed cockatiels, great birds, if you get a young 1 you can tame them and some will talk, i have hours of fun with mine.great bird for first time.


also cover them up at night they will be quiet,


----------



## Siman (Jun 4, 2008)

awesome thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

cockatiels are great i paid 30quid for ours 6 year ago n he was hand reared they aint expensive but very friendly if ya get a hand reared one.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i agree cockatiels are great birds and can be very funny.you can get some nice colours too.


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

I've also heard cockatiels make great pets.


----------

